# ABWB



## manbuckwal (Sep 2, 2016)

Blank from @Steve Smith many moons ago it seems and a piece of CK I believe came from @Kevin 
Thanks for looking !

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## SENC (Sep 2, 2016)

Both outstanding, but really love that abwb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 2, 2016)

SENC said:


> Both outstanding, but really love that abwb!



Thanks , that was a sweet blank ........ If only u had a call blank like that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 2, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Thanks , that was a sweet blank ........ If only u had a call blank like that


I was thinking the same thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 2, 2016)

The CK is the top dog for me! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Sep 2, 2016)

The pommele figure is too cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Sep 2, 2016)

Very nice. First time seeing a pen made with ABWB.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 2, 2016)

Insanely cool! Both pens!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 2, 2016)

African blackwood burl?

Looks real good Tom....real good.


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> African blackwood burl?
> 
> Looks real good Tom....real good.



Yes, African Blackwood Burl . Thanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 2, 2016)

Right on...thanks. I'll add it to the list...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 3, 2016)

Nicely finished.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 3, 2016)

Both real eye catchers!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2016)

Both are stunning pens Tom just gorgeous. I favor the ABWB on this one.

I still have some ABWB with sap and eye figure - and maybe big enough for a call @SENC I would love to see a couple of calls made from it. I think I have just enough for two calls. Do you see a deal in our future?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Both are stunning pens Tom just gorgeous. I favor the ABWB on this one.
> 
> I still have some ABWB with sap and eye figure - and maybe big enough for a call @SENC I would love to see a couple of calls made from it. I think I have just enough for two calls. Do you see a deal in our future?


Wow, Kevin, I would definitely do that deal! However, my shop is back out of commission for a bit as I'm relocating it piece by piece so I can't commit to a timeline. Set it aside and I'll let you know when I get set up again. If you still have it and are still interested, great! If a better offer comes along, no hard feelings.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> Wow, Kevin, I would definitely do that deal! However, my shop is back out of commission for a bit as I'm relocating it piece by piece so I can't commit to a timeline. Set it aside and I'll let you know when I get set up again. If you still have it and are still interested, great! If a better offer comes along, no hard feelings.



Nah, I like picking on you so I'm picking you. I'll wait. 

Plus, I already have one of your calls and I know quality workmanship when I see it. You're one the more underappreciated talents on this forum (but it's your own fault as you don't post many). 

After all that I hope it's big enough! What are the absolute minimums you can work with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Nah, I like picking on you so I'm picking you. I'll wait.
> 
> Plus, I already have one of your calls and I know quality workmanship when I see it. You're one the more underappreciated talents on this forum (but it's your own fault as you don't post many).
> 
> After all that I hope it's big enough! What are the absolute minimums you can work with?


He's used to working with small stuff... Shouldn't be a problem.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Nah, I like picking on you so I'm picking you. I'll wait.
> 
> Plus, I already have one of your calls and I know quality workmanship when I see it. You're one the more underappreciated talents on this forum (but it's your own fault as you don't post many).
> 
> After all that I hope it's big enough! What are the absolute minimums you can work with?


The barrel starts out ideally 1.75x1.75x4.5, the insert 1.25x1.25x4.25 - could give up 1/4" in length and 1/8" in the square dimensions. If combined length is the issue, I could just make the barrel from the Abwb and match the insert from something else (either abw or something to match the sap).


----------

